# Other Aquarium Forums > Equipment and Accessories > DIY Projects >  DIY light stand threads

## tiintinn

hi all,

am looking into doing up a stand to hang my 1 ft light (yup its only aquazonic 1 ft haha) as the bogwood i have now is sticking out of the tank.(deliberate)

have been searching around the forum to see if anyone have DIY-ed a light stand but was not able to find much.

wondering if i might have miss out any with the "how-to" or if anyone could advise on the equipments/material i should look into.

thanks all
david

----------


## eviltrain

i guess this might help you.

DIY Light Stand 1

DIY Light Stand 2

google rocks~

----------


## tiintinn

hi Alan,

thanks for the link!
uncle google still is the trusted old fella ")

cheerio
david

----------


## heeroyu16

Some here use a cheap portable clothes hanger (like the one use for hanging clothes while ironing) and re-enforce the bars for heavier lights

----------


## matt156c

My ADA inspired cheapo light stand

----------


## matt156c

Another view

----------


## matt156c

Last one

----------


## Saiberg

Bro matt, where did you do your lightstand?? And how much?

----------


## equidorz

> Another view


Nicely done.. Care to share how you fix the stand to your fixture? I quite interested in doing a DIY light stand as well.

Cheers

----------


## matt156c

Mine is a 2ft tank. The stainless steel stand cost me less then $100. Got it from my friend whom make SS product. Custom made. I did the drawing and he fab it for me.

----------


## matt156c

There you go .... ADA inspired again ....

----------


## matt156c

Double post

----------


## equidorz

> There you go .... ADA inspired again ....


Nice and easy way to fix the bracket. Simple is the way to go! Thanks for sharing.

----------


## fongalv

I will be trying to make one for my 2' by bending pvc pipe because I cannot find the bending device and none of the shops that sell the metal pipes don't help to bend. In case the pvc might flex under the weight, anyone knows where to get that hammer like bending device?

----------


## matt156c

> I will be trying to make one for my 2' by bending pvc pipe because I cannot find the bending device and none of the shops that sell the metal pipes don't help to bend. In case the pvc might flex under the weight, anyone knows where to get that hammer like bending device?


You can't use PVC as a light stand as it will flex. If yr light is not too heavy, you might be able to pull it off. SS is still the way to go. 

If you have a ideal of how you want to stand to look like, I can help you ask my friend to manufacture it for you.

----------


## matt156c

For those that wonder where I got the wire to Hanford the light, mine is from giesemann lighting. Got it from reef depot. About $50. Come with all necessary bot and nut for securing.

Happy DIYing

----------


## fongalv

> You can't use PVC as a light stand as it will flex. If yr light is not too heavy, you might be able to pull it off. SS is still the way to go. 
> 
> If you have a ideal of how you want to stand to look like, I can help you ask my friend to manufacture it for you.


Hi, thanks for the offer, but only we as this conversation a week earlier! I actually have 2 design options, and one using metal, and the other using pvc. Tell pvc version will not be according to the ada one as it will most probably flex, and it's more like having 2 arms coming from the side of the tank stand. I of course prefer the ada style since it will allow me to swing the light away, but for reasons above, have already voted bought a really long $5 pvc pipe to bend myself. I will see how it turns out, if I do not like the outcome, will definitely contact your friend! 

I be also gotten the necessary thin ss braided cables, end clips and loop clips from a hardware shop for <$10!

----------


## fongalv

Sorry for all the typos above, posting from my phone!

----------


## bernie

How to bend PVC ? Actually you can get L shaped elbows to connect the ss pipes if cannot find someone to bend for you.

----------


## David Moses Heng

SS light stand for 2 feet using elbows cost only less than $20... Don't need to bend.

----------


## fongalv

Finally got down to taking a photo of mine.

I chose did this "reflex bow" design so that it compensates the normal flexing that pvc experiences under load. Will refine the top portion, or even the entire stand when I have the time, rather crude now. Also aim to hang my fan from the light eventually. Consider this V1!

15mm dia. 9' PVC pipe: $6
1mm dia. SS cables/clips: $3

Spray paint: Optional
Heat Gun: Borrowed
Sticky tape and drill are my own
1.5hrs of my free time later



PVC pipe cut into 2 equal halves,
Tape both together side by side,
Slowly bend both pipes together to desired shape with heat gun set to low(so that both are identical),
Flatten the top portion before drilling 2 holes to pass the SS cables in,
Unscrew your light to pass the SS cables through the ventilation slots,
Spend 1hr trying to balance the light to the desired height and position.

BTW, I just shoved the ends into my wrought iron stand  :Wink:

----------


## tobi

> SS light stand for 2 feet using elbows cost only less than $20... Don't need to bend.


Can you provide the contacts or do you have the pic of the mentioned SS light stand using elbow??

----------


## Corga

Very nice. How much more weight can it take ? Was considering something like this for my 3ft, but the light would be heavier and larger.

----------


## kakashi

I'm planning to diy light stand from aluminum pipe and wondering if any bro here has pipe bender which I can borrow. Please pm me. Thanks in advanced.

----------

